# All my stuff



## succubus (Oct 22, 2005)

Where I do my makeup:






Top drawer is lip stuff. I need to go through this and clean out the stuff I never use. I hardly wear lipstick and I got a ton of crap in there I never ever use:





Second drawer is foundations, powders, concealers, blushes:





Third drawer is eye stuff, mostly MAC:





Fourth drawer is more eye stuff, not MAC and I never use any of it so I'll probably give it to my sister or friends:





Some of my brushes. I have too many and I only use like 6 or 7:





My makeup kit for doing other people's makeup. I've robbed most of the eye stuff out of it though. Also holds my airbrushing makeup and lash/brow tinting supplies:





My f/x kit that I rarely use since I don't have much interest in doing that kind of makeup:





This is my small (but growing) collection of MAC. There were a few things missing from this pic and I've added to my collection since this pic was taken (almost 2 months ago):


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

i love your collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the mac collection- it's quite ibig!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice cases you have there. The MAC collection looks pretty healthy too.


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

nice collection u got there!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 13, 2006)

nice collection!


----------

